# Σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού στη meta|φραση (Νοέμβριος 2013)



## diceman (Oct 25, 2013)

Σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού στη *meta**|*φραση
*Έναρξη: *11/11/2013
*Διάρκεια:* 3 εβδομάδες (27 ώρες)
*Γλώσσες εργασίας:* Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά
*Μαθήματα:* Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή, 10-1 (πρωινό τμήμα).*Εισηγήτρια:* Αλεξάνδρα Καρανικολού

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε όσους επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν ολοκληρωμένη γνώση της διαδικασίας του υποτιτλισμού, ώστε να έχουν το απαιτούμενο υπόβαθρο για να αρχίσουν να εργάζονται ως υποτιτλιστές.

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:
* εισαγωγή στις αρχές, τη μεθοδολογία και τις σύγχρονες τεχνικές υποτιτλισμού
* πρακτική εξάσκηση στη χρήση ειδικού λογισμικού (Subtitle Workshop)
* τεχνική χωρισμού υποτίτλων και χρονισμός υποτίτλων
* γλωσσικός οδηγός (style guide)
* πρακτική εξάσκηση στην αντιμετώπιση ειδικών δυσκολιών (υποτιτλισμός χωρίς σενάριο, χωρίς οπτικοακουστικό υλικό)
* υποτιτλισμός διαφόρων ειδών οπτικοακουστικού υλικού (ταινία, επεισόδιο σειράς, ντοκιμαντέρ, σχολιασμός σκηνών)
* επίδειξη ποικίλων προγραμμάτων υποτιτλισμού
* παρουσίαση της αγοράς εργασίας στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό
* επαγγελματικά και φορολογικά θέματα

Στους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθούν DVD με ασκήσεις και λογισμικό για περαιτέρω εξάσκηση στο σπίτι. 

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να έχουν καλή γνώση επεξεργασίας κειμένου. Επιθυμητή είναι και η πρότερη μεταφραστική εμπειρία. 

*Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία (210.36.29.000) για κράτηση θέσης. Οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες.*


----------

